# Buying a z31 with blown turbo.. How to replace??



## stikky_p (May 16, 2006)

Im looking into buying a 1988 z31 shiro edition car here in canada but the issue is pesky electronics stuff like always and the turbo seals are blown. How hard is it to replace this turbo? I noticed its tucked fairly well down and i think i just want to replace it with another t25.. How hard is it and is it worth doing??

Thanks


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

It really depends on how much they want for the car. Changing out a turbo isn't really that big of a deal, though on the Z31s, it surely isn't fun. Just take your time and keep track of all your bolts. Getting a good used T25 won't cost you that much, anywhere between $200 - $500 for one without any shaft play. Just hit up some SR20 owners. They always have a few laying around. Or, simply pull your's off and rebuilt it yourself. Rebuilding turbos isn't all that complicated, download a diagram, and take your time (once again).


----------



## stikky_p (May 16, 2006)

The car is a 1988 300zx shiro edition and has no rust.. seems to be in ok condition.. turbo is blowing smoke through the exhaust.. im ok with finding one i beleive.. the car is $2000.. he originally wanted $3200 but with a blown turbo no way.. I just dont know how hard it is to get at.. I know some turbo replacments take dropping or pulling the engine.. like the z32 i beleive..


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

A Shiro for $2000, I'd jump on it, blown turbo or not! First, though, I'd double-check and confirm it is a true Shiro Special. Only 75 were imported to Canada, and each one should bear a badge telling you what number it is. Look under the bonnet, and read the model number on the driver's side strut tower. It should read something similar to KHLZ31ST... if it doesn't contain the S after the Z31, it isn't a Shiro. Second, Shiros only came with pearl white paint, any other colour, walk away or ask for a lower price. They also only had a red interior available, and all were 5-speeds. Lastly, climb under the car and inspect the rear differential. If the cover has fins, it has an LSD, which is correct. I only say this because there were ONLY 75 imported to Canada, and I doubt anyone would let one go for $2000. If it is just a regular '88 Turbo, it is still worth the $2000, nonetheless.

As for changing the turbo, your best bet is to take some time off and have a spare car ready. You shouldn't have to remove the engine, as dropping the crossmember is easier in the long run. Don't rush, and just take your time.


----------



## stikky_p (May 16, 2006)

Yes i understand that only 75 were brought into canada. The paint is pearl white and the owner says it has the lsd. It doesnt have the adjustable suspension either which is a non shiro 300zx option..According to what i know there wasn't any shiro car different from another as for options. He also said that the car was supposed to have the recaro seats but they are not with the car. essentially its not a shiro car without the seats but im not to worried about that. As well it is a manual but the interior is BLACK.. I will check the vin plate on the car however i beleive im buying it anyway.. I know that the turbo is leaking oil and smoking a touch so i just want to make sure its not a complete rip out and huge hours just for the turbo..


----------



## stikky_p (May 16, 2006)

The guy is flaking out... apparently he wants to sell it but not for the price weve discussed.. I've offered $2200 and we'll see what happens.. If not i guess i'll have to become a Supra fanboy.. Wish me luck....


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you can prolly find a turbo for cheaper... sooo many imports now in canada have brought many of the prices down and availabilty up...


----------

